# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Fragen (Scherz)

## Urologe

1) Wenn Superkleber wirklich überall klebt, warum dann nicht auf der Innenseite der Tube?
2) Leben Verheiratete länger oder kommt ihnen das nur so vor?
3) Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit breitet sich Dunkelheit aus?
4) Warum laufen Nasen, während Füße riechen?
5) Warum verwendet man bei Injektionen zur Todesstrafe sterilisierte Nadeln?
6) Wenn das Universum alles ist und sich ausdehnt, wo dehnt es sich dann rein?
7) Wenn es heute 0 Grad hat, und morgen doppelt so kalt werden soll, wie kalt ist es morgen?
8) Ist der Begriff Selbsthilfegruppe nicht widersinnig?

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Fs,

schön, dass Sie es sind, der diese vor langer Zeit einmal begonnene und irgendwann wieder eingestellte Tradition der Ablenkung durch kleine Späße vom sich mit Krankheiten und Unpäßlichkeiten anderer Menschen beschäftigen müssen, wieder haben aufleben lassen. Ich erlaube mir, auch etwas  hinzuzufügen, wenn auch einige Kalauer dabei sind:

Was sagt man, wenn ein Spanner gestorben ist?
 Der ist weg vom Fenster!

 Wie versenkt man ein ostfriesisches U-Boot?
 Man klopft an - einer macht sicher auf!

 Warum stellen Ostfriesen leere Flaschen in den Kühlschrank?
 Für Gäste, die nichts trinken wollen!

 Warum nehmen ostfriesische Seeleute immer ein Messer mit auf See?
 Damit sie besser in See stechen können.

 Warum nehmen die Ostfriesen immer einen Stein und ein Streichholz mit ins Bett?
 Mit dem Stein werfen sie das Licht aus und mit dem Streichholz schauen sie nach, ob es auch wirklich ausgegangen ist.

 Warum hängen die Ostfriesen die Badezimmertür aus, wenn sie baden?
 Damit niemand durch's Schlüsselloch schauen kann.

 Warum müssen die Ostfriesen so lange auf ihre Fotos warten?
 Weil sie ihre Filme immer in die Entwicklungsländer schicken.

 Wie nennt man einen Liliputaner mit 9 Kindern?
 Fruchtzwerg!

 Was macht man, wenn jemand tiefer schlafen will?
 Man sägt die Beine seines Bettes ab.

 Was haben ein Polizist und ein Asylant gemeinsam?
 Sie bekommen beide die Lederjacke vom Staat bezahlt!

 Wie nennt man einen magersüchtigen Pelzmantel?
 Pfeifenreiniger

 Wie lautet das spanische Wort für Abtreibung?
 Adios Embryos

 Was heißt auf Spanisch "Frohe Ostern"?
 Buenos Aires

 Warum bekommt ein polnisches Neugeborenes 2 statt einen Klaps auf den Rücken?
 Den einen, um mit dem Atmen zu beginnen, und den anderen, damit es die Uhr der Hebamme losläßt!

 Was ergibt drei mal sieben?
 Feinen Sand.

 Wenn man einen schwarzen Stein in das Rote Meer wirft, wie wird er dann?
 Er wird nass.

 Wo liegt Deutschlands größter Golfplatz?
 Bei VW in Wolfsburg!

 Was hat ein Mensch noch nie erzählt?
 Dass er gestorben ist.

 Wieviele Tiere nahm Moses mit in die Arche?
 Was hat Moses mit der Arche zu tun? Das war Noah.

 Warum werden im Winter keine Häuser gebaut?
 Weil den Maurern in der Kälte die Bierflasche platzen würde.

 Was ist, wenn ein Mann bis zum Bauchnabel im Wasser steht?
 Es geht über seinen Verstand!

 Warum müssen Frauen sich immer so schön machen?
 Weil bei Männern das Auge besser funktioniert als das Gehirn!

 Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Mann und einem Autoreifen?
 Der Autoreifen hat Profil!

 Wieviel kostet ein normaler Mann?
 3 Mark 95. Zwei Überraschungseier und ein Kümmerling!

 Warum bricht eine Mauer zusammen, wenn ein Mann sich daran anlehnt?
 Der Klügere gibt nach!

 Wie nennt man einen Mann, der 90 % seiner Denkfähigkeit verloren hat?
 Einen Witwer.

 Was versteht ein Mann unter einem 7-gängigen Menü?
 Einen Hot-Dog und einen 6er-Pack.


*"Tue zehn Jahre lang Gutes und niemand wird es bemerken. Eine Stunde lang Böses getan, und Ruhm ist dir gewiss"
*(Samurai-Weisheit)

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hajoke,




> Hallo Harald, zunächst: ich bin nicht der im Forum registrierte "Hans-Joachim".


weil ich es als angenehmer empfinde, meinen Ansprechpartner mit einem geläufigen Vornamen oder meinetwegen auch einem Spitznamen anzusprechen, habe ich beim Nennen des Vornamens Hans-Joachim *vielleicht* hinzugefügt. Im Forum ist übrigens kein Hans-Joachim vermerkt. Unser beliebter Hans-J. nennt sich mit vollem Namen Hans-Jürgen. Hajoke ist als Vorname im Register für männliche Vornamen nicht verzeichnet. Wenn man seinen Namen von Google überprüfen läßt, kommt Erstaunliches dabei heraus, wie ich unlängst bei voller Nennung des Namens, also Vor- und Nachname feststellen konnte. Nun habe ich es mit Hajoke versucht und bekam diese launigen Links.

http://www.amartya.de/joke1.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jCEMbsp4_w

Hajoke, Du hast sicher für diese kleine Abschweifung Humor genug im Herzen, um über diese zum Schmunzeln anregenden Fragen und den Filmstreifen ebenfalls nur schmunzeln zu können.


*"Alt ist man dann, wenn man an der Vergangenheit mehr Freude als an der Zukunft hat"
*(John Knittel)

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Harald,
das mit dem Vornamen finde ich eine sehr gute Idee und sollte schon befolgt werden. Wir hatten hier ja mal ein langjähriges Mitglied welches im Forum sehr rührig war und den (nicht Vornamen) "Hutschi" trug. Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal rauskriegen was da so alles dahinter steckt? Kleiner Scherz? Gruß, Carlos

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Carlos,

in meinem obigen Beitrag klang schon an, dass man auch nach Eingabe meines Namens etwas herausfinden kann, was man selbst nicht geahnt hatte. Der Zufall wollte es, dass mit einem zeitlichen Abstand von etwa 24 Stunden ein Wanderfreund und meine Frau vor etwa 10 Monaten einen Beitrag über mich im Internet entdeckten. *Hier* ist er nachzulesen. Ich muss sicher nicht besonders betonen, wie perplex ich war, als ich diesen Link per E-Mail zugestellt bekam.

Auf dem ersten Bild der Dritte von links mit dem altmodischen Mantel - gerade angekommen und noch keine Uniform verpasst bekommen - das bin ich. Weiter unten rechts außen, direkt unter der Frau, ist noch mal mein Kopf zu sehen. Das war 1944 als 11-Jähriger. Versuche es bitte mal bei Dir, Carlos. Vielleicht bist Du mit dem spanischen König verwandt. 

Gruß Harald.

*"Von Zeit zu Zeit muss man auch man sündigen. Sonst verliert man den Spaß an der Tugend"*
(Ilona von Bodden)

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Harald,
vielen Dank für die scherzhafte Abschweifung, die ich nur zufällig finden konnte.
Gruß
Hans-Joachim

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Harald,
da bin ich also jetzt sehr überrascht was Du da in dem Beitrag für einen "tollen Anhang" eingestellt hast über diese Zeit vor Ende des Krieges (1943 bis 1945). Habe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht begriffen, wie Du zu diesen ausführlichen und detaillgetreuen Berichten gekommen bist. Da ich selbst sehr Ähnliches erlebt habe in diesen Jahren, war es natürlich für mich hoch interessant. Bin ebenfalls im Jahr 1943 aus München in ein KLV-Lager gekommen und entdecke jetzt in Deiner Story viele klein Dinge welche alte Erinnerungen wecken. Kann jetzt natürlich nicht meine ganzen Erlebnisse in diesen Jahren erzählen, deshalb nur ganz kurz berichtet:
Im Alter von 12 Jahren wurde ich mit 3 Klassen aus meiner Oberschule (so nannte man das damals) nach Leoni am Starnbergersee evakuiert wo wir das Seehotel beziehen durften. Lehrer und 3 ältere HJ-Führer inbegriffen. Vomittags war Schule, nachmittags nahmen uns LMF und seine Helfer in Gewahrsam, was zum Teil auch vormilitärische Ausbildung genannt wurde. Da wurde man teilweise schon ganz ordentlich schikaniert. Aber es gab auch sehr schöne Zeiten z. Bsp. am direktem Badestrand am See und vieles mehr. Also im Detail könnte ich schon vieles berichten aber das würde den Rahmen hier sprengen. 
Jedenfalls war dies eine sehr gute Idee von Dir, lieber Harald und ich werde mal versuchen ob ich aus dieser Zeit noch so was heraus bekommen kann bzgl. meinen Jahren im KLV-Lager.
Herzl. Grüße, Carlos  (mit dem spanischen König nur entfernt verwandt, denn der heisst doch auch noch "Juan") kleiner Scherz!

----------


## Harald_1933

*Bienen verstehen kein Plattdeutsch
*
Schleswig-Holsteins Ministerpräsident Peter Harry Carstensen sei bislang drei mal von seinen Bienen gestochen worden. Er fühlt sich unverstanden, weil er meist Plattdeutsch spricht, und das verstehen die gar nicht. Einige sind ja auch Italienerinnen, sagte der Hobby-Imker. Trotzdem komme er mit seinen beiden Bienenvölkern ganz gut zurecht Er habe ein gutes Verhältnis zu den Bienen, die ihn noch nicht gestochen haben, und die schon gestochen haben, wären ohnehin tot. Weil seine Hand nach einem Stich stark anschwoll, lege er jetzt immer den Ehering ab.

Zur Ergänzung ein paar Witzchen in unterschiedlichem Platt:

De kleene Hein geht mit ehren Bullen over de Stroate. He troeff den Pastor. "Hein, wo wust du mit den Bullen hen?" - "To use Noaber, de Ko decken." - "Aber Hein, kann dat dann nich Dien Va doan?" - "Nee, Heer Pastor, dat moss de Bulle wall noch süms doan!"

Heer, Doktor, is dat een seltene Krankhet, de ick heff" - "Ach watt, de Kaikhoff is full doorvon."

Kuddel geiht owwer den Kerkhoff un frogg den Doengräwer: 
"Na,-veel tau daun?" 
Säg hei: "Ach nee, nu innen Sommer nich so, 
doar sind de Doktoren ale in Urlaub:"

*"Demokratie ist Ausreden-Lassen und Zuhören-Können"
*(Heinrich Brüning)

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ein Mann geht in eine Cocktail-Bar und nähert sich einer Frau, die alleine sitzt.
Mann: "Darf ich Ihnen einen Cocktail ausgeben?"
Frau:  "Nein, danke. Alkohol ist schlecht für meine Beine."
Mann: "Oh, das tut mir leid. Schwellen sie an?"
Frau: "Nein, sie gehen auseinander."

"Ein freundliches Lächeln ist der kürzeste Weg zum Verhängnis"
*(Weisheit aus Brasilien)

----------


## premme

Hallo Harald,
dieser Witz ist der Brüller des Monat's.
Bitte mehr davon.

Gruß
Reinhard

----------


## kopro

KennenSie den?
Ein Mann hinkt mühselig ins Krankenhaus. Die Aufnahmeschwester sieht gleich, daß er sehr krank sein muß.
"Legen sie mich bitte dritter Klasse, ich bin sehr arm!"
"Haben Sie denn niemand der Sie unterstützen könnte?" fragt die Schwester teilnahmsvoll.
" Nein,nur meine Schwester.Aber die ist selbst arm, die ist nämlich Nonne."--
Empörung auf der Gegenseite:" Eine Nonne ist nie arm, denn sie ist mit dem lieben Gott verheiratet!"
"Na, auch gut",-erwidert lakonisch der Kranke, dann legen Sie mich gefälligst erster Klasse und schicken Sie die
Rechnung meinem Schwager!"

Aus der Prüfungsarbeit einer Krankenschwester:"Infektionskrankheiten entstehen dadurch, daß fremde Teile in unseren Körper eindringen...  ."

Grüße
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Der Patient klagt über Potenzstörungen. "Ach", meint der Arzt, "machen Sie sich mal keine Sorgen, wir haben da ein schnell wirkendes neues Phosphorpräparat." "Sie haben mich mißverstanden", sagt der Patient, "er soll stehen, Herr Doktor, nicht leuchten..."

„Lesen Sie mal die Zahlen da vor!“ – „Welche Zahlen?“ – „Na, die an der Tafel da.“ – „Welche Tafel?“ – „Die da an der Wand hängt.“ – „Welche Wand?“ – „Mein Herr, sie brauchen keine Brille, Sie brauchen einen Blindenhund!“ – „Was soll ich denn mit einem blinden Hund?“

Bei welcher Gelegenheit macht sich Ihre Platzangst denn bemerkbar?" fragt der Arzt. Patient: "Immer wenn ich ein Kondom überstreife."


*Alt werden ist natürlich kein reines Vergnügen. Aber denken wir an die einzige Alternative.
*Robert Lembke

----------


## hans.z

Hallo,

da hier offensichtlich auch einmal gelacht werden darf, möchte ich auch einen alten Onkologie-Insider-Spruch loswerden.
Ich hoffe, es wird mir nicht übel genommen und das Lachen bleibt Euch nicht im Halse stecken.






> *Was ist die MTD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antwort eines Chemotherapie-Hardliners:
> Das ist die Dosis eines Zytostatikums, die der Therapeut aushält!
> *








Zur Erklärung:
Die MTD ist eigentlich die maximale Dosis eines Zytostatikums oder eines Regimes, die der/die Patient/in während einer Therapie mit "kurativer Zielsetzung" aushalten kann.
Der Spruch kursierte ausgerechnet in der Zeit, als sich die Industrie enorme Umsatzzuwächse durch *"High-Dose-Chemotherapy"* bei soliden Tumoren (z.B. Mamma-Ca, therapiebedingte Mortalität ungeschönt zwischen 8 + 15 %, ohne Benefit!) ausrechnete. 
Zeigt nur, wie makaber manchmal Medizinerwitze sein können. 

Ich kann bis heute nicht darüber lachen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Kommt ein Tscheche zum Augenarzt. Der hält ihm die Buchstabentafel vor, auf der steht C Z W X N Q Y S T A C Z, und fragt ihn: Können Sie das lesen?" "Lesen?" ruft der Tscheche erstaunt aus, "Ich kenne den Kerl!"

Klein Erna geht mit ihrn Heini in Dunkeln spazieren. Und wie sie inne Gegend von Bismarckdenkmal sind und n büschen rumknutschen, sagt Klein Erna mitn mal: Heini, wis ma sehn, wo ich an Blinddaam opariert bin? O ja, Klein Erna, zeig mal her! Kuck mal, da unten, wo die vielen Lichter brennen, da is das 
Hafenkrankenhaus, da bin ich an Blinddaam opariert!


*"Bitte, eilen Sie der Zeit voraus! Ich mache es mir hier noch gemütlich"
*(Bette Davis)

----------


## Heribert

Bei der Besichtigung der "Stadtrandwohnung mit guter Nachbarschaft" fragt der Kunde den Makler:"Hören Sie auch das Knistern und Knirschen? Sind hier etwa Mäuse?" - "Aber nein, wo denken sie hin" sagt der Makler, "das ist der nette Nachbar von nebenan. Der isst gerade sein Knäckebrot"!

----------


## Harald_1933

Uff pälzisch

"Hoscht du gewisst, dass mir Mensche immer nore ä Drittel vun unserm Gehirn benutzen?" "Nä - un was macht des annere Drittel derweil?"

An ihrm achtzigschte Geburtsdag werd es Lina gefrocht, warum's eigentlicht nie geheirat hot. Do grinst se un määnt: "Ich hab än Hund, der knurrt, än Babegei, wo flucht und än Kater, wo jedi Nacht rumstromert - fer was hätt ich dann noch än Mann gebraucht.....?"

Die zwölfjährig Katrin frocht ihr Mudder: "Mama, was is eigentlich die Pubertät?" - "Des is, wann die Buwe noch net genau wissen, ob se die Mädle verhaue oder schun küsse sollen...."

De Günter ruft im Büro an: "Ich kann heit net uff die Ärwet kumme, mei Fraa hot zwä Rippe gebroch!" "Un was hot des mit Ihne zu duh?" "Ei, es sin mei Rippe, wu se gebroche hot...."

Was macht dann dein neie Freund, Ina?" "Der is bei de Bolizei." "Gefallt's'm do?" "Wääß ich net, sie hännen erscht vorhin abgeholt."

"Herr Dokter, ich han Ohresause, Krampfadere, Magedricke, Koppweh, Herzbeschwerde - könne Sie sage, was mir fehlt?" "Gar nix - Sie hän doch schun alles!"

De Erwin frocht sein Nachbar: Wie viel Rolle Tapete hoscht du eigentlich neulich fer dein Flur kaaft?" "Zehn" Noch ääner Woche treffen se sich widder. De Erwin: "Du, ich han awer fünf Rolle iwwer gehatt!" "Ja, ich domals aa..."

*"Jemand hat mir mal gesagt, die Zeit würde uns wie ein Raubtier ein Leben lang verfolgen. Ich möchte viel lieber glauben, dass die Zeit unser Gefährte ist, der uns auf unserer Reise begleitet und uns daran erinnert, jeden Moment zu genießen, denn er wird nicht wiederkommen. Was wir hinterlassen ist nicht so wichtig wie die Art, wie wir gelebt haben. Denn letztlich [...] sind wir alle nur sterblich".
*(Jean-Luc Picard)

----------


## premme

Frage :
Was ist das Gegenteil von einem Reformhaus? .
Na, ist doch klar, Rehhintermhaus.

Gruß Reinhard

Noch einer,
Ein Cowboy reitet in die Stadt zum Frisör.
Als er wieder raus kommt, stutzt er, verdammt, Pony weg.

So, Schluß jetzt, es regnet und ist aschkalt geworden.

----------


## ursula_e

eine alte Dame meldet sich in der Uni als Gasthörerin für Latein an. Der Prof ist ganz angetan und fragt sie nach Ihrer Intension. "Wenn ich in den Himmel komme, möchte ich mich mit den alten, schon lange Verstorbenen unterhalten können und die sprachen ja wohl Latein."
Tj, sagte der Prof. "Das kann ich gut verstehen, Aber was machen Sie, wenn Sie in die Hölle kommen?"
 "Ach, das ist kein Problem, antwortete die alte Lady. Holländisch kann ich :-))"

(als Ausgleich für die Ostfriesenwitze hier im Board gedacht)


Gruss Ursula

----------


## Harald_1933

Ein Mann betritt eine Apotheke und verlangt nach einem Präparat gegen Durchfall. Die Apothekerin verkauft ihm etwas. Als der Mann die Apotheke verlassen hat, stellt die Apothekerin entsetzt fest, daß sie dem Mann statt eines Mittels gegen Durchfall ein Beruhigungsmittel verkauft hat. Am nächsten Tag betritt der Mann wieder die Apotheke. Die Apothekerin erkennt den Mann sofort und entschuldigt sich ausdrücklich für das Mißgeschick, welches ihr passiert sei. "Ach, nicht so schlimm," antwortet der Mann, "ich mach' mir zwar immer noch in die Hosen, aber es regt mich jetzt nicht mehr auf."

"Herr Doktor, ich habe jeden Morgen um 7 Uhr Stuhlgang!" "Ja, aber das ist doch sehr gut!" "Aber ich steh doch erst um halb 8 auf!"

"Ach, Herr Doktor, ich hab immer so'n Durchfall" "Wie stellen Sie das denn fest?" "Immer, wenn ich die Fahrradklammern abmache"

*"Die Törichten besuchen in den fremden Ländern die Museen. Die Weisen aber gehen in die Tavernen".
*(Erich Kästner)

----------


## Harald_1933

Patient: "Ich leide unter Schlaflosigkeit!" Arzt: "Aha. Ich verschreibe ihnen ein gutes Potenzmittel." Patient: "Hmmm. Davon soll ich einschlafen...?" Arzt: "Nein. Aber das Wachbleiben wird dann für sie wesentlich amüsanter..." 

*"Ich habe nie verstanden, warum Frauen an talentierten Männern zunächst deren Fehler und an den Narren deren Verdienste sehen".
*(Pablo Picasso)

----------


## Mattse

Viagra wird demnächst auch flüssig erhältlich sein. Da bekommt der Begriff "Einen heben gehen" eine ganz neue Bedeutung.


Visite im Altersheim. Chefarzt: Sagen Sie mal ganz im Vertrauen, wann haben Sie denn das letzte mal Sex mit einer Frau gehabt? Opa: (stotternd): 1945 Chefarzt: Das ist aber schon ne lange Zeit her! Opa: Wieso? Gerade mal ne halbe Stunde - jetzt ist 20:15!

----------


## Harald_1933

Weil's weiter oben rund geht, hier mal wieder etwas zum Ausgleich:
Ein alter Schmarrn, etwas anders umschrieben:
Ein kleiner Mann sitzt traurig in der Kneipe, vor sich ein Bier. Da kommt ein richtiger Kerl, haut dem Kleinen auf die Schulter und trinkt dessen Bier aus. Der Kleine fängt an zu weinen. Der Große: "Nun hab dich nicht so, du Weichei. Flennen wegen einem Bier!" Der Kleine: "Na, dann pass mal auf: Heute früh hat mich meine Frau verlassen, Konto abgeräumt, Haus leer! Ich hab meinen Job verloren! Ich wollte nicht mehr leben, legte mich aufs Gleis - Umleitung! Wollte mich aufhängen - Strick gerissen! Und nun kaufe ich mir vom letzten Geld ein Bier, kippe Gift rein - und du säufst es mir weg....!

----------


## Hans-J.

*Wenn Nordlichter auf Kölner Brauchtum stoßen:


*Als Heranwachsender pflegten wir unseren angebeteten Mädels zum 01. Mai eine Birke zu setzen.
Bei dieser Aktion wurde der Stamm etwas eingegraben. Meistens kritisch begleitet unter den Augen der Väter.

Beim Ausheben - ohne Befeuchtung der Kehlen - kam dann natürlich der Spruch der Akteure:
"Sehr trockene Erde hier" wobei einmal sich der Blick eines Vaters gegen den Himmel erhob und antwortete:
Ja, es müßte unbedingt einmal kräftig regnen.

Wir sind alle trocken geblieben und konnten dem nordischen, trockenen Humor nichts Abgewinnen.

Hans-J.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Wir sind alle trocken geblieben und konnten dem nordischen, trockenen Humor nichts Abgewinnen.


Ick heff nich wusst, dat Du son drögen Segler bis. "Wat den Eenen sin Uhl, is den Annern sin Nachtigall" (Fritz Reuter)

----------


## Harald_1933

*Morgens kann ich nichts essen, 
weil ich dich liebe!
Mittags kann ich nichts essen, weil ich dich liebe! 

 Abends kann ich nichts essen,
weil ich dich liebe! Nachts kann ich nicht schlafen,
weil ich Hunger habe!

*

*
"Verurteile niemand, bevor du in seiner Lage warst"
*(Aus dem Talmund)

----------


## Harald_1933

Alle reden von sexueller Belästigung am Arbeitsplatz.. Wenn das nicht bald losgeht, kündige ICH!

----------


## Harald_1933

Für alle, die vor 1939 geboren wurden.

Wir wurden vor der Erfindung des Fernsehens, des Penicillins, der Schluckimpfung, der Tiefkühlkost und des Kunststoffes geboren und kannten Kontaktlinsen, Xerox und die Pille noch nicht.
Wir kauften Mehl und Zucker noch in Tüten und nicht in Geschenkpackungen.
Wir waren schon da, bevor Kreditkarten, Telefax, die Kernspaltung, Laser und Kugelschreiber zum täglichen Gebrauch zur Verfügung standen.
Radar gab es noch nicht, man nannte es schlicht Funkmeßverfahren.
Es gab noch keine Geschirrspüler, Wäschetrockner, Klima Anlagen, Last-Minute-Flüge, und der Mensch war auch noch nicht auf dem Mond gelandet. Wir haben erst geheiratet und dann zusammengelebt.
Zu unserer Zeit waren Bunnies noch keine Kaninchen und Käfer keine Volkswagen. Und mit jemand zu gehen, hieß fast verlobt zu sein.
Wir dachten nicht daran, daß der Wiener Wald etwas mit Brathähnchen zu tun hätte und Arbeitslosigkeit war eine Drohung und noch kein Versicherungsfall.
Wir waren da, bevor es den Hausmann, die Emanzipation, Pampers, Aussteiger und computer-gesteuerte Heiratsvermittler gab.
Zu unserer Zeit gab es noch keine Gruppentherapie, weighwatchers, Sonnenstudios, das Kindererziehungsjahr für Väter und Zweitwagen.
Wir haben damals keine Musik vom Tonband oder über UKW aus Transistorradios oder die New Yorker Symphoniker per Satellit gehört.
Es gab auch keine elektronischen Schreibmaschinen, künstliche Herzen, Joghurt und Jungen, die Ohrringe trugen.
Die Worte Software für alles, was man beim Computer nicht anfassen und Non food für alles, was man nicht essen und trinken kann, waren noch nicht erfunden.
In dieser Zeit hieß ,,Made in Japan" billiger Schund und man hatte auch noch nie etwas von Pizzas, McDonalds und Instant Coffee gehört.
Der Ausspruch ,,Pommes mit Alles" war noch nicht geboren.
Wir liefen schon auf der Straße herum, als man noch für zehn Pfennige ein Eis, einen Beutel Studentenfutter oder eine Flasche Klickerwasser kaufen konnte.
Wir haben Briefe mit 10-Pfennig-Marken frankiert und konnten für zwanzig Pfennige mit der Straßenbahn von einem Ende der Stadt bis zum anderen fahren.
Wir waren sicher noch nicht dabei, als man entdeckte, daß es einen Unterschied zwischen den Geschlechtern gibt, aber wir haben die erste Geschlechtsumwandlung noch miterlebt.
Wir sind die letzte Generation, die so dumm ist zu glauben, daß eine Frau einen Mann heiraten muß, um ein Baby zu bekommen.
Zu glauben, daß der Staat uns schließlich doch versorgen wird, wenn wir vorher über unsere Verhältnisse gelebt haben, wäre uns undenkbar gewesen.
Wir mußten fast alles selber tun und mit dem auskommen, was wir hatten.
Wer mehr ausgab, als er einnahm, war ein Bankrotteur und Bock mußten wir immer haben.
Diese ganze Entwicklung haben wir über uns ergehen lassen müssen, ist es da ein Wunder, wenn wir manchmal etwas konfus erscheinen? So ist wohl auch die Kluft zwischen den Generationen entstanden.
Wir haben aber alles überlebt und sind der Statistik zufolge die gesündeste Generation. Das ist vielleicht auch ein Beweis für unsere überholte Lebensweise.
Darum haben wir allen Grund zum Feiern und wir freuen uns, daß wir das noch können.
Zum Wohl!
*"Keiner geht ganz von uns - er geht nur voraus"!*

----------


## LowRoad

Für alle die nach 1956 geboren wurden.

Wir haben diesen Schlamassel, den uns unsere Altvorderen eingebrockt haben auszulöffeln, trotz dem hämischen Grinsen derselben, die uns immer wieder, im Vergleich zu ihnen selbst, absolute Faulheit gepaart mit Dummheit vorwerfen. Wir haben aber den Computer erfunden, und können ihn auch bedienen! Haha, und das gibt uns einen klaren Erkenntnisvorteil. So wissen wir zum Beispiel, dass das Wort Heizölrückstoßabdämpfung das längste deutsche Wort ist, in dem kein Buchstabe zweimal vorkommt. Wir wissen auch, dass die durchschnittliche Austrittsgeschwindigkeit von Ketchup aus der Flasche 40 Kilometer im Jahr beträgt. Ebenso wichtig zu wissen ist der Umstand, dass das menschliche Gehirn 25% des Sauerstoffs verbraucht, den der Mensch einatmet. Dass es zu 80% aus Wasser besteht und mehr Nachrichtenverbindungen aufweist, als nötig wären, um jeden Menschen auf Erden direkt mit jedem anderen zu verbinden. OK, da mag es für den einen oder anderen gewissen Einschränkungen geben, meine ich erkannt zu haben.

Dafür kann eine Giraffe mit ihrer über einen Meter langen Zunge ihr Ohr putzen. Was Männer nicht betrüben muss. In Sachen Länge können sie mithalten: Denn wenn sich ein Mann niemals rasieren würde, würde sein Bart im Laufe seines Lebens ca. 9 Meter lang werden. Damit kommt man locker an die Ohren. Sogar an fremde. 

Bleibt die Frage: Schlafen Sie gefährlich? Die Chance zu sterben, indem Sie aus dem Bett fallen, liegt bei 1 : 2.000.000. Dafür aber essen die Amerikaner pro Tag im Durchschnitt etwa 73.000 Quadratmeter Pizza. Das ist wichtig. Denn ein Mensch von 64 Kilo macht gerade mal 40 Kannibalen satt. Ein Amerikaner deutlich mehr. Der Pizza sei Dank. 

Falls Ihr Lust auf eine kleine Büroübung habt: Tatsache ist, dass ein Mensch seinen Ellenbogen nicht mit dem Mund berühren kann. Sie müssen sich schon eines Fremdmunds oder eines Fremdellenbogens bedienen, wenn Sie das Erlebnis eines mit dem Mund berührten Ellenbogens einmal haben möchten. 

Und falls Sie Schildkröten zu Hause haben: Das Geschlecht von Schildkröten kann man an ihren Lauten erkennen: das Männchen grunzt, das Weibchen zischt. Also ganz wie im wahren Leben. 

Was macht man nun mit all diesem nutzlosen Wissen? Ganz einfach: Wenn Ihr ich wärt, würdet Ihr es in einen (unwissenschaftlichen!) Plauderthread schreiben und wenigstens noch etwas Zeit zu vertrödeln, bis endlich Feierabend wird... Wenn ich Ihr wärt, würde ich vielleicht denken: "Wie dumm ist das denn?" Übrigens: Die Wissenschaft von der Dummheit heißt Morologie. Womit auch das endlich geklärt wäre.

Heute Abend geht's zur Oysterband da könnten sich morgen evt. die Vorurteile der Altvorderen doch noch bestätigen, wer weiss...

----------


## Harald_1933

Bist du vor 1978 geboren ???

                                                                                                                 Bitte weiter lesen

                                                                                                                                                                                             Nach 1978 geboren ??


                                                                                                                                                       Hau ab! Folgendes verstehst du so wie so nicht !!!
 
Wie ist es nur möglich,
 dass wir, geboren in den 50-er, 60-er, und 70-er Jahren, immer noch leben ???!

Gemäss Theorien von anno 2004  2005  2006 hätten wir schon längst tot sein müssen!

WARUM ??
 Weiter lesen!

Wir sassen im Auto:
 Ohne Kindersitz, Sicherheitsgurt oder Airbag!

Unser Bett war mit Farbe voller Blei und Cadmium angestrichen!
 Auch die bunten Holzbauklötze, die wir uns begeistert in den Mund steckten ...

Zuoberst an der Treppe gab es für uns kein BfU-Sicherheitsgitter:
 Wer das Treppenlaufen nicht beherrschte und nicht aufpasste,
 purzelte hinunter und schlug sich die Fresse blutig!

Wenn wir nachts weinend im Bett aufwachten, so hörte es niemand!
 Falls wirklich etwas los war, so mussten wir ganz laut schreien, damit die Eltern aufmerksam wurden!
 Babyphon? Von wegen!

Flaschen mit gefährlichem Inhalt (auch die aus der Apotheke ... mit Salzsäure, Brennsprit und so)
 konnten wir ganz einfach mit unseren Händchen und beschränkter Motorik öffnen!

Viele Türen (vor allen die vom Lift und den Autos) gingen einfach zu,
 und wenn unsere Fingerchen dazwischen kamen, tats mehr als nur höllisch weh!

Wenn wir zu faul zum laufen waren, setzten wir uns hinten auf das Fahrrad unseres Freundes.
 Der strampelte sich einen ab, und wir versuchten, uns an den Stahlfedern des Velosattels festzuhalten!
 AUAAAAA !!!

Einen Helm trug man nicht einmal auf dem Moped und schon gar nicht auf dem Fahrrad!

Wasser tranken wir vom Wasserhahn und nicht aus der Pet-Flasche!

Farb- und Aromastoffe muss es auch schon gegeben haben.
 So rot, grün und gelb wie die Limonade damals war, sieht man heute keine mehr!

Einen Kaugummi legte man am Abend auf den Nachttisch und am nächsten Morgen steckte man ihn einfach wieder in den Mund!

In der Schule gabs nur eine einheitliche Grösse von Pulten. Die Luxusmodelle waren in der Schreibhöhe zwar verstellbar ...
 Aber alle hatten so eine herrlich-gefährliche Klappe dran!

Unsere Schuhe waren immer schon eingelaufen durch Bruder, Schwester, Neffe oder so.
 Auch das Fahrrad war meistens entweder zu gross oder zu klein!

Überhaupt hatte ein Fahrrad keine Gangschaltung. Und wenn doch, dann nur eine mit 3 Stufen!
 Und wenn du einen Platten hattest, lerntest du vom Vater, wie man das selber flicken konnte!
 (Am Samstagnachmittag  mit Wassereimer, Schlauchwerkzeug, Schmirgelpapier und Gummilösung ...)

Wir verliessen frühmorgens das Haus und kamen wieder heim,wenn die Strassenbeleuchtung bereits eingeschaltet war.
 In der Zwischenzeit wusste meistens niemand, wo wir waren 
... und keiner von uns hatte ein Handy mit dabei!

Wir liessen im Wald die Sau raus 
... oder im Park auf Spielplätzen mit Sandkasten, Schaukeln und Klettergerüsten 
... oder auf dem Pausenplatz, der kein Versammlungspunkt von irgendwelchen abartigen Schmutzfinken war.
 Da lagen auch keine Spritzen und gebrauchte Kondome herum ...!

Wenn wir zu einem Freund wollten, gingen wir einfach hin!
 Wir mussten nicht vorher anrufen und einen Termin vereinbaren!
 Es kamen auch nie Erwachsene mit!

Wir assen Kekse und bekamen Brot mit viel echter Butter drauf!
 Und davon wurden wir nicht dick!

Wir tranken aus der gleichen Flasche wie unsere Freunde und keiner machte deswegen ein Theater oder wurde gleich krank!

Wir hatten keine Playstation, Nintendos, X-box, 64 Fernsehsender, Videos, 
DVDs mit Dolby-Surround-Sound, MP3-Player, eigene Fernseher mit Satelitenempfang, PCs und Internet ...
 Wir hatten Freunde!

Das Fernsehprogramm begann erst um 18 Uhr!
 Da kam (manchmal) eine Stunde lang etwas Lustiges für Kinder. 
Und wehe dem, der sich nachher traute aufzustehen um den einzigen Knopf für einen anderen Sender zu betätigen (fest am Apparat montiert).
 Die Eltern bestimmten, was und wie lange TV-geglotzt wurde!

Wir haben uns geschnitten, die Knochen gebrochen, Zähne raus geschlagen und niemand wurde vor den Richter zitiert.
 Das waren ganz normale, tägliche Unfälle und manchmal bekamst Du hinterher (als erzieherische Zugabe) noch eins auf den Arsch!

Wir kämpften, schlugen einander grün und blau und es gab keinen Erwachsenen, der sich darüber aufregte.
 Keiner hängte deswegen gleich eine Peace-Flagge zum Fenster raus!

Pädagogisch-verantwortliches Spielzeug machten wir selber;
 mit Knüppel schlugen wir auf Bälle ... wir bauten Seifenkisten, und merkten erst unten am Berg, dass wir die Bremse vergessen hatten!

Wir spielten Strassenfussball, und nur wer gut war, durfte mitspielen.
 Wer nicht gut genug war, musste zuschauen und lernen, mit der Enttäuschung umzugehen!
 Da half nur Training!
 Und das ging auch ohne Kinderpsychiater und Rorschach-Test!

In der Schule gab es auch dumme Schüler. Sie gingen und kamen gleichzeitig mit den anderen und wir hatten den gleichen Lehrstoff.
 Manchmal mussten sie ein Jahr wiederholen und darüber wurde nicht diskutiert.
 Auch nicht am Elternabend. Der Lehrer hatte immer recht!

Wir machten unsere Pausenbrote selber, nahmen am Morgen einen Apfel mit, und wenn wir das vergassen, konnte man in der Schule nichts kaufen!
 McDonalds? Burger-King? Döner-Bude? Snack-Bar? Imbiss-Stand? Pizza-Ecke? M-Take-Away? Selecta-Automat?
 FEHLANZEIGE!

Zur Schule gingen wir (auch im Winter) zu Fuss!
 Velo-Berechtigung gabs erst bei Distanzen von 1 km und mehr (Luftlinie!).
 Bäre-Abi? Libero-Tarifverbund?
 PUSTEKUCHEN !!!

Wenn deine Mutter zum Abschied in der Türe stand oder dir aus dem Fenster nachwinkte, warst du eine Memme ...
 Und kam sie sogar als Begleitschutz mit, na dann Gute Nacht !!!

Und wenn du dich wirklich in echte Gesetzeskonflikte gebracht hattest, dann waren die Eltern schnell mit der Polizei einer Meinung!
 Sie holten dich zwar auf der Wache ab - aber nicht um dich rauszupauken!
 Daheim ging das Verhör gnadenlos weiter ... ohne Jugendberater, Sozialarbeiter und anderen pädagogischen Schöngeistern!
 Unsere Taten hatten Konsequenzen und wir konnten uns nicht verstecken!
 Kinder-Sorgentelefon? Ach was !!!

Wir waren frei ...
 Und hatten Pech, und auch Erfolg, und trugen Verantwortung!
 Und mussten lernen damit umzugehen!

Unsere Generation hat viele Menschen hervorgebracht, welche Probleme lösen können, die innovativ arbeiten und dafür Risiken eingehen - und die Folgen nicht scheuen ... !

Gehörst DU auch dazu?
 GRATULIERE !!!!
 WIR WAREN HELDEN !!!"

*"Alles was du sagst, sollte wahr sein. Aber nicht alles was wahr ist, solltest du auch sagen" 
*(Voltaire)

----------


## Harald_1933

Fragt ein Mann seinen Kumpel "Du nimmst doch Viagra. Wie ist denn das Zeug? Antwortet der Freund "Der Hammer. Aber für zu Hause viel zu schade."

Der Richter fragt den Angeklagten "Sie wissen, warum wir Sie vorgeladen haben?" - "Nee, keine Ahnung." "Es liegt eine Anzeige gegen Sie vor, dass Sie ein Polygamist sind." "Das ist eine glatte Lüge und eine freche Verleumdung. Wer behauptet so was?" - "Ihre Frau." - "Welche?"

Ein Mann zu seinem Kumpel "Ich habe ein Verhältnis mit deiner Frau!" Der Gehörnte "Die Frauen sind so verlogen! Mir hat sie gesagt, sie hätte einen gut aussehenden, intelligenten Liebhaber."

"Herr Ober, ist das eigentlich Kaffee oder Tee, was Sie mir serviert haben?" "Nach was schmeckt es denn?" "Nach Spülwasser!" - "Dann ist es Kakao!"

Ein junger Mann lässt sich in der Apotheke verschiedene Fabrikate an Kondomen zeigen. Nachdem er sich für eine Marke entschieden hat, spricht ihn ein älterer Mann an und sagt "Nehmen Sie die nicht, die knicken immer um!"

Der Gast zum Ober: "Könnte ich etwas Suppe mit nach Hause nehmen?" "Zum Warmmachen?" - "Nein, zum Fliesen kleben."

"Herr Doktor, meine Frau ruft im Schlaf immer: Paul, pass auf!´ Aber ich heiße doch Hermann." Beruhigt ihn der Arzt: "Dann müssen Sie sich keine Sorgen machen. Sie sind ja gar nicht gemeint!"

 Opa geht mit seinem Enkel spazieren. Als dieser Durst verspürt verspricht Opa, beim nächsten Gasthaus einzukehren. Dort entwickelt sich folgendes Gespräch: Opa, wie ist es wenn man einen Rausch hat? Oh, das ist schlimm, und erst am andern Tag, und die Omi .... Ja, wie merkt man daß man einen Rausch bekommt oder schon hat? Siehst du dort drüben an dem runden Tisch die zwei Herren, wenn du vier sitzen siehst, dann hast du einen Rausch
Opa, komm trink aus wir gehen, dort sitzt nur EINER!.

 Ein altes Ehepaar wird von einem Reporter gefragt: Sie sind jetzt 60 Jahre verheiratet. Wie kommt es daß sie eine so harmonische Ehe die ganzen Jahre führten? Der Ehemann nimmt zart die Hand seiner Frau und sagt sanft: Es begann alles auf unserer Hochzeitsreise! Wir waren mit Maultieren zu den Niagara-Wasserfällen unterwegs, als das Tier meiner Frau stolperte! In letzter Sekunde schaffte es meine Frau sich noch auf dem Tier zu halten ohne in den Abgrund zu stürzen und sie murmelte nur Eins. Einige Kilometer später strauchelte das Tier ein zweites Mal, meine Frau konnte den Sturz in die Tiefe auch dieses mal wieder in letzter Sekunde verhindern und murmelte nur Zwei Es kam wie es kommen mußte, das Tier strauchelte ein drittes Mal. Wieder konnte meine Frau nur mit größter Mühe den Sturz in die Tiefe verhindern. Dieses Mal sagte sie laut drei, stieg von Ihrem Maultier zog eine 45er Magnum aus Ihrem Rucksack und erschoß das Tier! Wie ich meinen Unmut und meinen Einwand über Ihr Verhalten dem Tier gegenüber kund tat schaute mich meine Frau nur an und murmelte leise Eins...zwei............

Eine ostfriesische Mutter schreibt an ihren Sohn: Lieber Sohn, ich schreibe diesen Brief, damit Du weißt, daß ich noch lebe. Ich schreibe langsam, weil ich weiß, daß Du nicht schnell lesen kannst. Wenn Du mal wieder nach Hause kommst, wirst Du unsere Wohnung nicht wiedererkennen, wir sind nämlich umgezogen. In der neuen Wohnung stand schon eine Waschmaschine. Ich tat 14 Hemden hinein und zog an der Kette. Die Hemden habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht wiedergesehen. Vater hat eine neue Arbeit. Er hat 500 Leute unter sich. Er mäht den Rasen auf dem Friedhof. Letzte Woche ist Onkel Fritz in einem Whiskyfaß ertrunken. Einige Männer wollten ihn retten, aber er leistete heftigen Widerstand. Wir haben ihn verbrennen lassen, es dauerte drei Tage, bis wir ihn gelöscht hatten. Deine Schwester Marie hat gestern ein Baby bekommen. Da wir nicht wissen, ob es ein Junge oder ein Mädchen ist, weiß ich nicht, ob Du Onkel oder Tante geworden bist. Es hat letzte Woche nur zweimal geregnet: erst drei Tage und dann vier Tage. Es hat so gedonnert, daß unser Huhn 4 x dasselbe Ei gelegt hat. Am Dienstag sind wir gegen Erdbeben geimpft worden. Deine Mutter.

PS.: Ich wollte Dir noch etwas Geld hinein tun, aber ich hatte den Brief schon zugeklebt.

----------


## Harald_1933

Bevor ich in ein paar Stunden für 3 Wochen nach Vietnam und Kambodscha abreise, nachfolgend für die Freunde des Humors noch ein paar alte Kalauer, aber auch ein tierisch lustiges Video zum Anklicken:

Amerikanische Wissenschaftler haben einen Supercomputer entwickelt, der angeblich alles wissen soll! Ein Interessent möchte ihn natürlich vor dem Kauf testen und stellt eine Testfrage: "Wo ist mein Bruder zur Zeit?" Die Wissenschaftler geben die Frage ein, und der Computer rechnet. Dann druckt er aus: "Ihr Bruder sitzt in der Maschine LH 474 nach Peking! Er will dort mit einer Firma einen Vertrag abschließen."
Der Käufer war begeistert, wollte aber noch einen Test haben. Er will wissen: "Wo ist mein Vater zur Zeit?" Wieder rechnet der Computer und druckt aus: "Ihr Vater sitzt am Mississippi und angelt!" "Wusste ich es doch, dass der PC nicht alles weiß! Mein Vater ist seit 5 Jahren tot!"
Die Wissenschaftler sind bestürzt, überlegen und geben dann die Frage noch mal zur Kontrolle ein. Der Computer rechnet länger und druckt: "Tot ist der Mann ihrer Mutter! Ihr VATER sitzt am Mississippi und angelt!"

Eine ältere Dame kommt zum Arzt: "Herr Doktor, ich habe diese Blähungen, obwohl sie mich nicht so sehr stören, ist es schon lästig. Sie stinken nie, und sie gehen immer leise ab. Wirklich, ich hatte bestimmt schon zwanzig Blähungen, seit ich hier im Raum bin, obwohl sie das nicht bemerken konnten, weil das ohne Geruch oder Geräusch passiert." Der Doktor: "Nehmen Sie diese Tabletten und kommen Sie in einer Woche wieder." Nach einer Woche erscheint sie erneut und sagt: "Herr Doktor! Was zum Teufel haben Sie mir da gegeben? Meine Blähungen, obwohl sie immer noch leise sind, sie stinken fürchterlich!" "Sehr gut. Jetzt, wo Ihre Nase wieder funktioniert, wollen wir uns um Ihr Gehör kümmern..."

Die Patientin zum Arzt: "Mit den Hormonpillen scheinen Sie sich vergriffen zu haben!" - "Wieso?" - "Mein Mann strickt seit acht Tagen Pullover und ich muss mich rasieren."

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v...q=medium#t=125

Allen Betroffenen, die sich in der Therapieentscheidungsphase befinden, wünsche ich ein glückliches Händchen.

*"Die wahren Optimisten sind nicht überzeugt, dass alles gutgehen wird, aber sie sind überzeugt, dass nicht alles schief gehen wird"
*(Jean Dutourd)

----------


## Harald_1933

Ein Mann und eine Frau liegen gerade miteinander im Bett, als sie jemanden die Treppe heraufkommen hören. Die Frau ruft erschrocken "Mein Gott, das ist mein Mann!" Ihr Liebhaber springt augenblicklich zum Fenster hinaus in ein Gebüsch. Und da sitzt er nun, splitterfasernackt, und weiss nicht, was er tun soll. Es fängt an zu regnen.

Plötzlich läuft eine Gruppe Jogger vorbei, der Mann packt die Gelegenheit beim Schopf und springt mitten in die Gruppe, um mit den Männern weiterzulaufen. Nach ein paar Sekunden dreht der Jogger neben ihm den Kopf, schaut ihn von oben bis unten an und sagt: "Entschuldigen Sie, darf ich Ihnen eine Frage stellen?" Der Mann sagt: "Bitte". "Joggen Sie immer nackt?" fragt der Jogger, und der Mann antwortet: "Ja, immer." Worauf der Jogger fragt: "Und tragen Sie beim Joggen immer ein Kondom?" "Nein", sagt der Mann, "nur wenn es regnet!"

Bei der Stewardessenprüfung wird folgende Frage gestellt: 
"Sie stürzen ab, können sich aber mit 20 männlichen Passagieren auf eine einsame Insel retten. Was tun Sie?"
Die Engländerin: "Ich bringe mich um!"
Die Deutsche: "Ich appeliere an die Ehre."
Die Französin: "Wo ist das Problem?"

Jetzt gibt es auch schon Viagra für Frauen!
Damit können sie bis zu 5 Stunden länger In der Küche stehen!

*"Kannst Du keine Blitze werfen, Freund, so lass das Donnern auch"
*(Emanuel Geibel)

----------


## Heribert

-.-.-.-.-.-
Drei Winzer streiten sich um einen Namen für ihren neuen Wein. Meint der  Winzer von der Mosel: "Moselschwärmer soll er heißen." Darauf sagt der  Winzer vom Rhein: "Nein, Rheinschwärmer." Entgegnet der Winzer von der  Ahr: "Ich mache nicht mit!"
-.-.-.-.-.-

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Heribert,

jetzt von mir mal wieder ein paar nicht mehr ganz neue aber brave Späßchen:

Stoiber ist zu Gast bei der Queen in London. Nach ein bisschen Small-Talk fragt er die Queen, was das Geheimnis ihres großen Erfolges ist. Die Queen meint, man müsse nur viele intelligente Leute um sich herum haben. "Wie wissen Sie so schnell, ob jemand intelligent ist?" fragt Stoiber.
 "Lassen Sie es mich demonstrieren", antwortet die Queen. Sie greift zum Telefon, ruft Tony Blair an und stellt ihm eine Frage: "Mr. Premierminister. Es ist der Sohn ihres Vaters, ist aber nicht ihr Bruder. Wer ist es? Ohne zu zögern antwortet Toni Blair: "Ganz einfach, das bin ich!"
 "Sehen Sie," sagt die Queen, "so teste ich die Intelligenz der Leute, die um mich herum sind."

 Begeistert fliegt Stoiber zurück nach Deutschland. Zu Hause angekommen, ruft er sofort Schröder an, um ihm dieselbe Frage zu stellen. "Es ist der Sohn deines Vaters, ist aber nicht dein Bruder. Wer ist es? Nach langem hin und her sagt Schröder: "Ich habe keine Ahnung, ich werde aber versuchen, die Antwort bis morgen herauszufinden! Schröder kommt und kommt nicht drauf und ruft letztendlich bei Fischer an. "Es ist der Sohn deines Vaters, ist aber nicht dein Bruder. Wer ist es ?", fragt er Fischer. "Ganz leicht, das bin ich!" antwortet Fischer.

 Glücklich die Antwort gefunden zu haben, ruft Schröder bei Stoiber an und jubelt: "Ich hab die Antwort, es ist der Fischer!" Stoiber brüllt ihn triumphierend an: "Nein, du Trottel, es ist der Tony Blair!"

Schröder kommt in den Himmel und wird von Petrus begrüßt. Er blickt sich um und sieht eine riesige Zahl von Uhren. Schröder fragt Petrus, was das bedeuten soll. "Nun, jede Regierung der Welt hat eine Uhr. Wenn die Regierung eine Fehlentscheidung trifft, rücken die Zeiger ein Stück weiter." Schröder schaut noch einmal in die Runde und fragt dann:" Und wo ist die deutsche Uhr?" "Tja", meint Petrus, "die hängt in der Küche als Ventilator!"

Eine Gruppe von Mathematikern und eine Gruppe Ingenieure fahren mit dem Zug zu einer Tagung. Die Ingenieure haben sich alle brav eine Fahrkarte gekauft, die Mathematiker nur eine zusammen. Als der Kontrolleur kommt, rennen alle Mathematiker aufs Klo, sperren ab und schieben, als der Kontrolleur den Fahrschein verlangt, ihre einzige Karte unten durch. Bei der Rückfahrt wollen die Ingenieure den Trick der Mathematiker ebenfalls anwenden und kaufen zusammen lediglich eine Fahrkarte - wundern sich allerdings, dass sich die Mathematiker ihrerseits überhaupt keine Karte kaufen. Als der Kontrolleur im Anmarsch ist, quetschen sich die Ingenieure alle ins Klo und sperren ab. Es klopft an der Tür: "Den Fahrschein, bitte!" Die Ingenieure schieben den Fahrschein unter der Tür hindurch. Draußen nehmen die Mathematiker den Fahrschein in Empfang und sagen süffisant: "Ja, so ist das, wenn Ingenieure mathematische Methoden anwenden, ohne sie verstanden zu haben".

Abschlussprüfung an der Uni. Thema dieses Semesters: Schall und Licht. Erster Kandidat betritt den Raum. Der Prof: "Was ist schneller, der Schall oder das Licht?" Der Student: "Das Licht." Der Prof: "Schön, und wieso?" Der Student: "Wenn ich das Radio einschalte, kommt erst das Licht und dann der Ton." Der Prof: "Raus!!!"
 Der zweite Kandidat. Dieselbe Frage. Antwort: "Der Schall." Der Prof: "Wieso das denn ?!?" Der Student: "Wenn ich meinen Fernseher einschalte, kommt erst der Ton und dann das Bild." - "RAUS!!!"
 Der Prof fragt sich, ob die Studenten zu dumm sind oder ob er die Fragen zu kompliziert stellt.
 Der dritte Kandidat. Der Prof: "Sie stehen auf einem Berg. Ihnen gegenüber steht eine Kanone, die auf sie abgefeuert wird. Was nehmen sie zuerst wahr? Das Mündungsfeuer oder den Knall?" Der Student: "Das Mündungsfeuer." Der Prof frohlockt und fragt: "Können Sie das begründen?" Der Student druckst und meint dann: "Na ja, die Augen sind doch weiter vorne als die Ohren..."

Und weil gerade Osterzeit ist, noch den...
Das Häschen und sein Hasenmädchen sind in eine Treibjagd geraten. Noch dazu ist ihnen ein Fuchs auf den Fersen. Geschwind verkriechen sie sich in ihren Bau und kuscheln sich in die hinterste Ecke. Unnu? fragt das Hasenmädchen. Nu bleiben wir solange hier, bis wir in der Überzahl sind.

*"Der Vorteil der Klugheit besteht darin, dass man sich dumm stellen kann. Das Gegenteil ist schon schwieriger"
*(Kurt Tucholsky)

----------


## Harald_1933

*Es gibt es deutliche Unterschiede zwischen der Schulmedizin und der Traditionellen Chinesischen Medizin.
*
 Ein Amerikaner war geschäftlich längere Zeit in China und in dieser
 Zeit auch sexuell recht aktiv - allerdings ohne Kondom. Zurück in den
 Staaten, wacht er eines Tages auf und sieht, dass sein bestes Stück
 mit grünen und violetten Bläschen übersät ist.

 Er sucht sofort einen Facharzt auf, der Doktor hat so was auch noch
 nie gesehen, er ordnet eine ganze Reihe von Tests an und bittet den
 Mann, in zwei Tagen zur Besprechung der Ergebnisse wieder zu kommen.

 Nach zwei Tagen sitzt ihm der Mann gegenüber und der Doktor sagt zu
 ihm: "Ich habe eine sehr schlechte Nachricht, Sie haben sich mit
 Mongolian VD infiziert, eine extrem seltene Geschlechtskrankheit, von
 der wir in Amerika so gut wie nichts wissen."

 Der Mann ist perplex und sagt: "OK,dann geben sie mir eine Spritze
 oder Medikamente, aber bringen Sie mich wieder auf Vordermann."

 Der Arzt: "Es gibt leider keine Medikamente, die das kurieren können,
 es tut mir leid, aber wir müssen den Penis amputieren."

 Der Patient: "Das kommt überhaupt nicht in Frage, ich gehe zu einem
 anderen Arzt und hole mir eine zweite Meinung ein!"

 Der Arzt: "Tun Sie das, es ist Ihre Entscheidung, aber ich fürchte,
 Abschneiden ist die einzige Option, die Sie haben."

 Am nächsten Tag geht der Mann zu einem chinesischen Arzt und bittet
 ihn, mehr über dieses Desaster zu erzählen.

 Der Chinese untersucht den Penis und sagt: "Ah ja, es ist Mongolian
 VD, sehl  sehl  seltene  Klankheit."

 Der Typ sagt ungeduldig: "Ja, ja, das weiß ich schon, aber was können
 wir dagegen tun. Mein amerikanischer Doktor meint, wir müssen
 amputieren."

 Der Chinese schüttelt den Kopf und lacht: "Dummel amelikanische
 Doktah, immel wollen opelielen und mehl Geld machen auf diese Alt.
 Wil müssen nicht amputielen."

 "Gott sei Dank", seufzt der Mann.

 "Ja", sagt der chinesische Arzt,
 "WALTE   ZWEI   WOCHEN,   DANN   FÄLLT   VON   SELBST   AB !"

*Weise Lebensführung gelingt keinem Menschen durch Zufall. Man muss, solange man lebt, lernen, wie man leben soll.*

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Weise Lebensführung gelingt keinem Menschen durch Zufall. Man muss, solange man lebt, ...*


_... googeln:_

So hab ich DEN gefunden:




> Fragt der Urologe: *"Brennt's beim Wasserlassen?"*
> 
> Antwort: *"Angezündet hab ich's noch nicht ..."*


*Prost!*
Hvielemi


PS: 
und den: 
"WALTE   ZWEI   WOCHEN,   DANN   FÄLLT   VON   SELBST UM !"

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hvielemi,

eben habe ich Deinen Tip befolgt und den gefunden:

Ein Mann ist 65 geworden und geht zur Pensionsversicherung um seinen Antrag zu stellen. Er zieht sich im Warteraum eine Nummer und wartet bis er aufgerufen wird.

Kurz bevor seine Wartenummer aufgerufen wird, stellt er fest, dass er seinen Ausweis vergessen hat. Es ist zu spät, ihn noch zu holen, also wartet er, bis er drankommt.

Seine Nummer wird aufgerufen, und er betritt das Büro.
"Guten Tag, entschuldigen Sie, ich habe meinen Ausweis vergessen!"
Die Dame antwortet: "Macht nichts. Ziehen Sie ihr T-Shirt hoch!"

Der Mann wundert sich, tut aber, wie gewünscht.

Als die Frau das ergraute Brusthaar sieht, sagt sie: "Das reicht. Sie sind mindestens 65! Sie bekommen den Pensionistenausweis."

Nach dem die Formalitäten erledigt sind, geht der Mann nach Hause und erzählt es seiner Frau.
Sie schaut ihn nur kurz an und sagt: "Hättest Du Deine Hose runtergelassen, hättest Du auch einen Behindertenausweis bekommen..."

Aber das für Deinen obigen Kurzwitz vorgesehene Bild ist wohl auf der Strecke geblieben, oder war es unanständig?


*"Je kleiner der Bikini, umso größer die Botschaft"
*(Norbert Stoffel)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Aber das für Deinen obigen Kurzwitz vorgesehene Bild ist wohl auf der Strecke geblieben, oder war es unanständig?



http://lustich.de/bilder/andere/maennlicher-pilz/
Das Bild  ist nicht unanständig.
Der Zusammenhang auch nicht wirklich, nur doof.

Hvielemi

----------


## Manuel1

wo findet man so ein K... xD

----------


## Manuel1

> 1) Wenn Superkleber wirklich überall klebt, warum dann nicht auf der Innenseite der Tube?


Das hat mich jetzt irgendwie gepackt  :Blinzeln:  
Ich glaub den muss ich mal in meinem Bekanntenkreis raushauen.

----------


## Manuel1

geht ein Schwein um die ecke und fällt um.
Also das ist ja mal mehr der anti Witz.
Und jetzt was für den kleinen rassisten  :Peinlichkeit: 
Warum schlagen Schwarze nur mit der Linken, weil sie keine Rechte haben

----------

